#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  MIDI, Logic 8, juiste routing en instellingen.

## Wesley 4

Hey! Heeft iemand ervaring met de routing en instellingen van de volgende soft/hardware om met midi te kunnen werken?
-Mac os x
-Logic 8
-Motu 828mk2 audio-interface
-Genelec 830 monitors
-Behringer BCF 2000 midi-controler
-Behringer UMX 250 midi-keyboard

Het probleem is dat ik wel midi-data kan opnemen (zie alle noten in de score) maar ik hoor geen geluid, terwijl er wel een signaal zichtbaar is op mijn Motu audio-interface als ik het afspeel.

Ik hoop dat iemand me een paar goede tips kan geven.

Gr.

----------

